

Like YC08 PopCuts: SongVest allows investing in songs - ALee
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122100657934917451.html

======
rms
More than a year ago, I remember a feature in a magazine about someone with a
similar business model. Don't remember the specific company though.

~~~
furiouslol
probably amiestreet

